# Stop smoking Marijuana



## lisa (Sep 13, 2008)

Marijuana addiction is simply an unmanageable desire to own and use the drug. With marijuana addiction the person is not able to stop using the drug even if he/she wishes. Marijuana has been around for centuries and the plant has been used to make rope, thread, clothes and even smoked for its euphoric effects and medicinal purposes. THC is primarily the psychoactive component of marijuana and the potency depends on the method of preparation. The drug often causes euphoria, a sense of relaxation, sexual arousal and easier socialization with other colleagues and the easy availability, cheap price and minimum legal penalties is greatly responsible for the increased usage of this drug in the past 2 decades all around the world.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 13, 2008)

what? marijuana is addction? 

no way this is MARIJUANA PASSION!   

jeez please  dont call marijuana the sweetest plants in world as a addiction.  I believe coccaine is powerful of addctions of all.. and hops as well.. thirsty for beer after hard working ...  its all natural...  just that people couldn't handle cocaines to use for tooth ache ,  use the brain please?  the mind itself is terrible thing to waste, let me fetch you some meth, cracks, I dont want it, its pure unnatural addiction  you have it!!

(theme from "meet the spartans") knocked lisa off to the great death pit of spartans  LOL


----------



## howardstern (Sep 13, 2008)

Cocaine, Heroin, Crystal Meth (The Devil's Poison) are all man-made.

Marijuana is God-made.

Who are you going to trust?


----------



## snuggles (Sep 13, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> Marijuana addiction is simply an unmanageable desire to own and use the drug. With marijuana addiction the person is not able to stop using the drug even if he/she wishes. Marijuana has been around for centuries and the plant has been used to make rope, thread, clothes and even smoked for its euphoric effects and medicinal purposes. THC is primarily the psychoactive component of marijuana and the potency depends on the method of preparation. The drug often causes euphoria, a sense of relaxation, sexual arousal and easier socialization with other colleagues and the easy availability, cheap price and minimum legal penalties is greatly responsible for the increased usage of this drug in the past 2 decades all around the world.



That's moronic IMO, sorry I haven't posted in a while....but you are one of those people I love. The marijuana addiction rate is so low it's silly. All the numbers you read are mostly court ordered so wake up and make sure you really know what you are talking about. Most prescription drugs, alcohol, tobacco, caffeine, eating etc. are all more addictive and dangerous. Lisa bring it on, you seem to know the real deal so lets have a debate, seriously. I don't want to be mean but it's people like you that ruin it for people like us. In 10,000+ years of use not one death and not one marijuana addiction epidemic EVER!!!! The War on Drugs is a farce and dare I say it, they kill people lock people up. Meanwhile legal drug dealing (Pharma) kills how many a year? How many people get addicted to prescription drugs? No offense but mind your own business, people like us do not deserve to be locked up, punished or judged. I'm also going to take a guess that you believe you have the right to tell people how to live too.


----------



## snuggles (Sep 13, 2008)

And the real reason it is one of the most popular drugs with children...The Drug War, no control makes it easier for kids to get MJ, easier than cigs and alcohol. Both controlled substances. If you are concerned about people's health go post on some prescription drug forums, alcohol forums and tobacco forums. Or work to get it legalized, which cuts out the danger and the crime, so what if LEO loses jobs over it. MJ is a scapegoat for America to take advantage of it's own citizens period, it has nothing to do with our well being they make money off of us. Plus the day a politician tells me how to live is the day I am on my deathbed.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2008)

Yea, everyone stop smoking mj.

Eat magic brownies instead.  

Hehehee.


----------



## HempMan (Sep 13, 2008)

Can I volunteer to be one of those hamburger patties SmokinMom?  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't do that anymore.  I really need to change my av.  

I had reduction surgery a week ago...lol.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 13, 2008)

*Yeah, I just hate MJ :rofl:  I had a little accident in SE Asia, I tried to catch a bullet with my shin.  I caught it alrighty , and I had to go back home for 10 months of rehab   In those days opiates were pretty much the only pain killers as options and I am pretty much alergic to em all     
However, despite what you hear about Navy Doctors being butchers, I had some excellent care and to this day, 40 yrs later, only need mild meds to keep the pain at bay.  Anyway, I noticed on my 2nd tour that weed kept the pain away just fine and though it has legal side effects, I have been smoking it all along :bong1:  Yes, it has been alot of fun too, but hey, I think I am worth it, aint I worth it??? 

Dont take away my meds, Please  :aok:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2008)

Who wants some of my mary berry pie?


----------



## Tater (Sep 13, 2008)

lmao Lisa is troll.  GDIAF


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 13, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I can't do that anymore. I really need to change my av.
> 
> I had reduction surgery a week ago...lol.


 


ostpicsworthless:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2008)

Haha....nope, sorry.  

But they do look awesome, and right where they are supposed to be.


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 13, 2008)

"The drug often causes euphoria, a sense of relaxation, sexual arousal and easier socialization with other colleagues" ????

Geez this is something that I just gotta try, I've always been a half crazed long haired leaping gnome chasing nymphs in the woods, but this just sounds too good to be real. :hubba:

 Thanks for turning me onto this :aok:


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2008)

:48: I'm settin' in w/ the King..


----------



## snuggles (Sep 13, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> Marijuana has been around for centuries and the plant has been used to make rope, thread, clothes and even smoked for its euphoric effects and *medicinal* purposes.



That sounds nice to me. I also bolded a certain word.


----------



## SwisherSweets (Sep 13, 2008)

wow what crackmonster planet did this post person come from


----------



## Tater (Sep 13, 2008)

Smokingmom funny you should mention your surgery I too had a reduction surgery but mine was south of the border if you know what I mean.  Some guys wish they were hung like a horse, horses wish they were hung like me


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 13, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> Marijuana addiction is simply an unmanageable desire to own and use the drug. With marijuana addiction the person is not able to stop using the drug even if he/she wishes. Marijuana has been around for centuries and the plant has been used to make rope, thread, clothes and even smoked for its euphoric effects and medicinal purposes. THC is primarily the psychoactive component of marijuana and the potency depends on the method of preparation. The drug often causes euphoria, a sense of relaxation, sexual arousal and easier socialization with other colleagues and the easy availability, cheap price and minimum legal penalties is greatly responsible for the increased usage of this drug in the past 2 decades all around the world.


Hmmm Lisa, Maybe i should wear my Fur Coat and attend a animal rights convention,  HELLO !!!! :hitchair:  Many reactions you shall receive  Thanks JJ


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 13, 2008)

gee, lisa, um   come'mere hey lisa, umm... I think ya owes us some favor,  
don't ya mind startin grow some plants of them? help us save some necks here? if ya think I am vampire or something, well.. umm we just want to push the law to change for the better.. ya know what I mean?  I ll appericate if ya just plant some seeds and grow,  we here to help, heres some room, here some space, alright?


----------



## call_of_ktulu (Sep 14, 2008)

MJ is far from addictive! I used to do it everyday in college and loved it! Now I'm job hunting and have not been smoking for more than a month. I bet when I land a job I won't even get drug tested. Just quitting to be on the safe side. 

Can an alcoholic say that? 

However, once I get that hire, my bowl will feel that fire... and I shall be much higher... so go and change your tire. Lol. Still stoner humor.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> Marijuana addiction is simply an unmanageable desire to own and use the drug. With marijuana addiction the person is not able to stop using the drug even if he/she wishes. Marijuana has been around for centuries and the plant has been used to make rope, thread, clothes and even smoked for its euphoric effects and medicinal purposes. THC is primarily the psychoactive component of marijuana and the potency depends on the method of preparation. The drug often causes euphoria, a sense of relaxation, sexual arousal and easier socialization with other colleagues and the easy availability, *cheap price* and *minimum legal penalties* is greatly responsible for the increased usage of this drug in the past 2 decades all around the world.


 
This has obviously been cut & pasted from an old article.

This is another comment from lisa ...



> I'll be glad if this incident persuade you to *quit smoking*. It is also good to learn that you are taking plenty of water and exercizing everyday. So keep this healthy habits in your timetable.



I think we have a preacher among us!

:rofl:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 14, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> This has obviously been cut & pasted from an old article.
> 
> This is another comment from lisa ...
> 
> ...


 
*:ciao: Well, it's Sunday and time for a serman from our resident preacher, Lisa, saving hearts and lungs 1 at a time :rofl:*


----------



## annscrib (Sep 14, 2008)

i look at it this way,,,, anit no one in this world going to say or do anything to make me quit,,,,, until i want to stop,,,, so let-em preach!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 14, 2008)

*NOT THAT i AM A HERETIC OR ANYTHING   but I like to get stoned and watch billy graham as much as anyone :rofl:*


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 14, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> Marijuana addiction is simply an unmanageable desire to own and use the drug. With marijuana addiction the person is not able to stop using the drug even if he/she wishes. Marijuana has been around for centuries and the plant has been used to make rope, thread, clothes and even smoked for its euphoric effects and medicinal purposes. THC is primarily the psychoactive component of marijuana and the potency depends on the method of preparation. The drug often causes euphoria, a sense of relaxation, sexual arousal and easier socialization with other colleagues and the easy availability, cheap price and minimum legal penalties is greatly responsible for the increased usage of this drug in the past 2 decades all around the world.


 
hey lisa,  I am thinking about post a poll for you to leave the MP site
I aint a cop but I am proud memeber of MP and I am standing with the kings..   what do u have to say lisa? 

how about a apologize?  this word "sorry" isn't do anything good but maybe can you plant a seed for everybody?   one plant aint gonna hurt you or you just can leave  okay?  it dont matter to me so I dont mind.. but saying bad things to marijuana  I DO MIND!!


----------



## Tater (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah I hate it when people say bad things to marijuana.  Then it cries.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 14, 2008)

*Well, well, well, and to think I thought I was the only 1 offended when someone talks harshly or unkindly toward my Labs and were someone to even cast a negative vibe toward my SnowWhite, I would certainly take instant offense :rofl:*


----------



## howardstern (Sep 14, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *NOT THAT i AM A HERETIC OR ANYTHING   but I like to get stoned and watch billy graham as much as anyone :rofl:*



Actually, I like to get high and read the Bible and/or pray to God.  There is nothing contradictory, heretical, or hypocritical about getting high and spending time with God.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 14, 2008)

Poor Lisa.  I think she stumbled into the wrong forum.


----------



## rasta (Sep 14, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I aint a cop but I am proud memeber of MP and I am standing with the kings..   ,,,,,,,,,,,,,(have to ask who are the kings),,,,,,,,,,


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2008)

No kings on this forum, a few Queens maybe :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 14, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> Actually, I like to get high and read the Bible and/or pray to God. There is nothing contradictory, heretical, or hypocritical about getting and high and spending time with God.


 

I understand this fully, your able to take a step or 2 further in.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Sep 14, 2008)

was this thread ment as a JOKE? or am I missing something here?????
:holysheep: 

who is this LIsa and why does she not respond?

wow- I'm gone for a few months and things seem to have gone a bit crazy!


OH, well, I'm just going to smoke some weed and forget about it!

my  addiction is god's Love for myself and all.

MJ was created by god for all those who want.

some people dont like the taste of certian foods, or they have allergic reactions to them, do they go around telling everyone that they shouldnt eat that because of what it did to them? no, they just dont eat it.

how can something created by GOD's divine touch be bad for you!

IMPOSSIBLE!

OKAY, now I'm going to go fire up my bong! I'll smoke one for you Lisa!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 14, 2008)

Lisa, While the "Shoot and Scoot" method was made popular by extremists in Iraq, There is no honor at all in it.


Please follow up with a non-biased medical study that proves beyond a reasonable doubt that Marijuana is a PHYSICAL addictive substance. 


please and thank you.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 14, 2008)

its called freedom of speech people.
1.GOD has nothing to do with it.
2. i was sure theres a whole forum dedicated to MJ addiction
3 MJ IS addictive.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 14, 2008)

*Lisa for MVP  :woohoo:*


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 14, 2008)

rasta said:
			
		

> papabeach1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 14, 2008)

my index finger and middle fingers points on my eyes, then it points to lisa s eyes, I'm watching you,  lisa,  you watch your mouth

hmmm......  watching you lisa!!


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 14, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> rasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tater (Sep 14, 2008)

Rule #17.You will not discuss politics, religion, saints or sports.

If you really want to talk about God go ahead but be prepared for me to voice my opinions loud and clear on the subject.  They aren't gods plants, and god didn't grow them, I did.  They are mine and if he wants some he can grow his own.


----------



## Tater (Sep 14, 2008)

> 3 MJ IS addictive.


Can you show me your sources?



> Addiction cannot be defined except in terms of an individuals incapacity to function without the drug and unwillingness to quit  that is, addiction must always be defined experientially or phenomenologically (Peele, 1985/1998).



hxxp://www.peele.net/lib/addictive.html

This is a link to the article where I took the quote from, its titled "Marijuana Is Addictive  So What?"  His first book on addiction was published in 1975 and he is one of the foremost authors on addiction.  If you read the article what he basically comes to say is that its not that marijuana is so much physically addicting as it is more that people who use it and other drugs as a crutch tend to experience addiction much more frequently than those that develop healthy methods of coping with life's stresses.  Its much the same way that a person can become addicted to sex, there is no true physical withdraw that results from a lack of sex but more of withdrawal symptoms being manifested by the brain because that person never developed the skills necissary to deal with what happens in their lives and instead they use the drug experience as a crutch.  Now the difference between marijuana and say morphine addiction is that the body itself (and not just the mind) will become reliant on the drug resulting in sever withdrawal symptoms that are manifested in very real very measurable ways, rather than say a person just being moody.  My 12 year old brother throws a tantrum when he doesn't get his favorite video game does that mean he suffers from a drug addiction or that he's just being pissy?

So what I'm trying to say is that anything can be labeled addictive if you put the right spin on it.  There are support groups with internet forum addictions.  Speaking of that is there any one here that needs some counseling.


----------



## snuggles (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey I started in on her but I thought I did it nicely. I even said lets have a debate. I think she is more than welcome here. And I am sure she believes what she posted...no problems with that at all, but there are 2 sides to every story and I am sick of MJ get the bad side all the time. Another poster said it, post some proof about the dangers. We all know it's addictive but so are video games TV and all the other things I listed, but it would be nice to debate with her. Lots of people buy the MJ is bad hype, we just have to educate them nicely about the truth and let them make "educated" decisions.

I am also an alcoholic, just like a previous poster said and I will say alcohol is way more addictive and damaging to ones health. I think we should be nice, and remember whenever we try and squash this type of posting we are as bad as the antis, and the close minded people that rule our lives. We should let her talk and try to be civil about it. She could learn from us and we could learn from her, and I think we should show what kind of people us MJ people are...nice, honest, understanding, friendly, etc. and also how beautiful it is to garden. I think she would also learn it is medicine and many other things...I feel it is important to discuss the plant in detail so more people realize what it is and what it isn't. Hell plants could change the world, and MJ is one of those wonder plants.

But if she is really worried about helping people help themselves, there are bigger dangers IMO. I say let her talk and be civil in the discussion that follows, I am sure she means well and so do we, right?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 14, 2008)

People do this to get a rise out of the cannabis community. 

I mean sorry but i don't see a HEROIN USE FORUM , or Crack COCAINE FORUM.

Seems to me like us poor Marijuana Addicts are a lot more well rounded. Hang around this community for a while and you will see for yourself, KID. 

LISA is another brainwashed fool who can't think for HIS/HER self. Please, just leave us poor addicts alone with our plants.


----------



## iiq van condet (Sep 14, 2008)

lisa u need weed as soon as u can smoke be4 your bad thought will control your self.
go just get your stuff roll it and smoke it, u'll get better thought then.. hehe
btw nice reaction guys..
WE NEED WEED.!!!


----------



## Rogue (Sep 14, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> Marijuana addiction is simply an unmanageable desire to own and use the drug. With marijuana addiction the person is not able to stop using the drug even if he/she wishes. Marijuana has been around for centuries and the plant has been used to make rope, thread, clothes and even smoked for its euphoric effects and medicinal purposes. THC is primarily the psychoactive component of marijuana and the potency depends on the method of preparation. The drug often causes euphoria, a sense of relaxation, sexual arousal and easier socialization with other colleagues and the easy availability, cheap price and minimum legal penalties is greatly responsible for the increased usage of this drug in the past 2 decades all around the world.



I agree with 95% of your posting. Everything except the title and that Marijuana is addicting. In my 37 years of life so far I have yet to meet one marijuana addict. I have met many people that given the choice of being stoned or not prefer to be stoned. But they don't go into convulsions or lose their minds when they can't get high.

Using the scientific method of observation on my experiences in life I can tell you that Marijuana smokers tend to be happier people than people who drink alcohol everyday or people who do neither. Marijuana smokers tend to have far less anger issues than non-smokers and look like timid choir boys when compared to alcoholics. I have never once seen or read about someone getting high on pot then beating their spouse and children. It happens so much with alcohol isn't even news worthy. 

With so many scientific research studies showing that the active and non-active components of the marijuana plant contributing to increasing the quantity and quality of the users life I find it very hard to understand why it is illegal and suppressed in so many places around the world. The only reason for its current status is due to greed by the makers of things that it competes with.

So to conclude don't come in here and tell me to stop smoking marijuana and then quote some garbage left over from the reefer madness days. You could have said stop smoking marijuana and use a vaporizor or eat some pot brownies instead they are better for you and I would be in total agreement with you. Have a nice day! :headbang2: :bong1:  :ccc:  :giggle:


----------



## HydroManiac (Sep 14, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 14, 2008)

alright, I do forgive LISA, she was brainwashed, I understand theres alot of people out there that think the wrongful of the 7th world of wonder, the world of cannabis, 

I forgive you, lisa,   just say "okay marijuana isn't addictive to anyone"
we can accept that    please say it lisa


----------



## cutthoatish420 (Sep 14, 2008)

pot is a plan that grows in the ground...if god didnt like it it wouldnt b around.. so tellall the trolls that dnt get hi to shuut up and give it a try....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 14, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Smokingmom funny you should mention your surgery I too had a reduction surgery but mine was south of the border if you know what I mean. Some guys wish they were hung like a horse, horses wish they were hung like me


 


Well when I was 3 I got bit by a mule.




 since, ..... Ive been hung like one!


----------



## lisa (Sep 15, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> there are 2 sides to every story and I am sick of MJ get the bad side all the time. Another poster said it, post some proof about the dangers. We all know it's addictive but so are video games TV and all the other things I listed, but it would be nice to debate with her. Lots of people buy the MJ is bad hype, we just have to educate them nicely about the truth and let them make "educated" decisions.She could learn from us and we could learn from her, and I think we should show what kind of people us MJ people are...nice, honest, understanding, friendly, etc. and also how beautiful it is to garden.


 
Pooh! I could smell the smoke. My intention was not to offend anyone. Anyway you are interested to educate me. So, I'm ready. Help me to know the truth.


----------



## lisa (Sep 15, 2008)

jao33333 said:
			
		

> Many reactions you shall receive
> 
> As five fingers are not alike, so no two members of a family can have same behavioral pattern. So send your reactions and I'm going to accept it gladly. Actually such reactions helps me to learn more. Thanks once again.


----------



## lisa (Sep 15, 2008)

iiq van condet said:
			
		

> lisa u need weed as soon as u can smoke be4 your bad thought will control your self.
> go just get your stuff roll it and smoke it, u'll get better thought then..


 
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 15, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Well when I was 3 I got bit by a mule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was bit by a gnat


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 15, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Can you show me your sources?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So MJ is addictive, but only for some people. My sources come from human experience, i know i cant stop smoking herb.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 15, 2008)

hey lisa, have you every smoked MJ ?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 15, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> Marijuana addiction is simply an unmanageable desire to own and use the drug. With marijuana addiction the person is not able to stop using the drug even if he/she wishes. Marijuana has been around for centuries and the plant has been used to make rope, thread, clothes and even smoked for its euphoric effects and medicinal purposes. THC is primarily the psychoactive component of marijuana and the potency depends on the method of preparation. The drug often causes euphoria, a sense of relaxation, sexual arousal and easier socialization with other colleagues and the easy availability, cheap price and minimum legal penalties is greatly responsible for the increased usage of this drug in the past 2 decades all around the world.



That does it, Ima gonna quit smokin da dope. Iva tried anda tried anda could never break away from that there dope. Thank ya foryour edumacation you given me Lisa.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 15, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Please follow up with a non-biased medical study that proves beyond a reasonable doubt that Marijuana is a PHYSICAL addictive substance.


 
Marijuana is not physically addictive, but it can cause emotional dependence.  There are those who enjoy the feeling so much, and get so used to getting high, that being without it can cause irritibility, restlessness, etc. I have gone through the same when I have reached the end of my stash, but once I realize that there is no more, I can get over this in about 2-3 days.  Exercise helps provide substitute in endorphins so that those 2-3 days are less bad.

But it is not physically addictive.  Anyone who wants to stop can without physical withdrawals.


----------



## Tater (Sep 15, 2008)

Howardstern I agree with the above for sure, but I get the same temperament when my wife goes to night shift and I don't get to see her for 5 days.  Also you may want to change your sig it's in violation of rule 17, just a heads up but not everyone here believes in the same god you do, some people don't believe in any god.  Its just one of those subjects that not everyone can agree on yet everyone seems to hold steadfast opinions on.

Edited to fix typo's.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 15, 2008)

like marijuana addiction lmao


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 15, 2008)

Lisa you know good and well, getting on a forum in which you researched, posting a comment like that will not stop anyone from smoking. why not join in the TRUTH and go talk to ciggeratte smokers that are killing themselves smoking processed chemicals, instead of easygoing growers who medicate themselves via cannibis.

last time i checked cigs were not used for ANY medical purposes....

Go save a life....... pull a cig out of a minors mouth near the local high school and scold them for it!

You getting on here posting comments like you have isnt making any difference the last time i checked.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 15, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Howardstern I agree with the above for sure, but I get the same temperament when my wife goes to night shift and I don't get to see her for 5 days. Also you may want to change your sig it's in violation of rule 17, just a heads up but not everyone here believes in the same god you do, some people don't believe in any god. Its just one of those subjects that not everyone can agree on yet everyone seems to hold steadfast opinions on.
> 
> Edited to fix typo's.



Thanks for your kind consideration.  

In order to follow rule # 17 I won't reply so that a discussion of religion is not started. 

Let us just live and let live - each person free to believe what he wishes.


----------



## snuggles (Sep 15, 2008)

Lisa let me start by asking you some simple questions. First I would agree with you that MJ is addictive, almost anything is anymore. Do you agree that a lot of things are addictive? Like eating, smoking cigs, chewing tobacco, caffiene, alcohol, TV, videogames, pornography, certain prescription drugs, etc etc.
I listed legal stuff for a reason. Secondly how addictive do you think MJ is? Remember less than 1% of the US population smokes everyday. I also know that people go to rehab for MJ, how many do you think are there cause they ARE NOT court ordered? Do you believe it is a gateway drug? Have you ever smoked. if so did you not like it or have a problem with it? Has MJ ever killed anyone directly that you know of? Remember their have been kids who dies cause they were so addicted to videogames that they have had seizures and died, seriously. Do you think not controlling it makes it harder or easier for children and adults to get? Do you know what cannabinoids or the endocannibinoid system are?

I can get you some non biased numbers when we get to that point, I promise. I know you didn't mean to be a jerk, and I was to a point in my first post, I apologize, but you need to understand a lot of us get judged everyday for it, and it's nothing compared to alcohol. I'm an alcoholic and that was hell for me...almost destroyed my life and getting sober was so hard and my body did get some withdrawal physically and mentally. I had a friend help me and her name was Mary, I now have a house and my own business and am much happier and feel 100 times better. I haven't been sick once since I quit, not once. I also smoke cigs and they kill you, and they are legal and some statistics say they are harder to quit than HEROIN. MJ is a scapegoat, and the Drug War is a farce IMO.

Also do you know the history of the criminalization of MJ, the racist angle, how about the fact that Anslinger might have been tight with the DuPont's and Hearst and they all benefitted from it. Dupont and his synthetics which was a directly competing with hemp. Or the fact that Hearst had paper mills and wrote sensational stories about MJ to sell papers....money money money. Did you know this year the gov't will spend about 60 Billion just to fight a war, not including all the costs to convicted and house prisoners? Did you know about 70 to 80% of all that money will be aimed at MJ, it stays in the system the longest and is the 3rd most used drug in our country?


----------



## snuggles (Sep 15, 2008)

Also Lisa I will try my best to be a gentleman, as I think a lot of us should be....promise.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 15, 2008)

I think someone has been watching reefer madness put out by the US government, lmao


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 15, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> easy availability, cheap price and minimum legal penalties is greatly responsible for the increased usage of this drug in the past 2 decades all around the world.


 
Minimum legal penalties?

872,721 folks were arrested in the USA in 2007 for Marijuana Violations.

Thats folks arrested, not ticketed or fined. Arrested. Highest amount of folks EVER arrested in a single year.

And why did my earlier post get deleted?


----------



## snuggles (Sep 15, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Minimum legal penalties?
> 
> 872,721 folks were arrested in the USA in 2007 for Marijuana Violations.
> 
> ...



And when we fight to legalize our Drug Czar John Walters calls it frivolous...which shows me that 60 billion and almost 1 million American citizens getting arrested is frivolous...what it really shows me is that the gov't could give a crap about it's own citizens and they are taking advantage of all of us that use and/or pay taxes.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 15, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> And why did my earlier post get deleted?


 
Because we aren't gonna talk politics here either.  

And yes, snuggles is always a gentleman.

We've had folks like lisa on these forums as well.  And they've not been as polite either.  She gets props for that.  Be kind to her guys.


----------



## snuggles (Sep 15, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Because we aren't gonna talk politics here either.
> 
> And yes, snuggles is always a gentleman.
> 
> *We've had folks like lisa on these forums as well.  And they've not been as polite either.  She gets props for that.  Be kind to her guys.  *



Exactly, she camer back and answered us, took some guts so give her some slack


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 15, 2008)

Stop feeding the trolls guys, even if this "Lisa" does mean what she says, she really has no business here, other than to piss us off...


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Sep 15, 2008)

She is getting a rise out of the MP members isn't she?

threads like this one here, is why I keep coming back to this site, 

I get a good laugh and some times a giggle, but this thread!
\

well... lets just say it caught my attention for many reasons including the above mentioned>LOL


you all have a great time, and I am so enjoying the contrast!!!
:holysheep: :holysheep:


----------



## lisa (Sep 16, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Also Lisa I will try my best to be a gentleman, as I think a lot of us should be....promise.




Thank you so much for the same.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 16, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Also do you know the history of the criminalization of MJ, the racist angle, how about the fact that Anslinger might have been tight with the DuPont's and Hearst and they all benefitted from it. Dupont and his synthetics which was a directly competing with hemp. Or the fact that Hearst had paper mills and wrote sensational stories about MJ to sell papers....money money money. Did you know this year the gov't will spend about 60 Billion just to fight a war, not including all the costs to convicted and house prisoners? Did you know about 70 to 80% of all that money will be aimed at MJ, it stays in the system the longest and is the 3rd most used drug in our country?


 
It's too bad we have destroyed so many trees including those in Rain Forests making paper.  We could have grown MJ on an annual basis that grow in one year planting seeds and could have saved so many of those valuable trees and many irreplaceable trees.  That Hearst guy could have helped the environment by just making his paper out of hemp.

Yeah, those pharaceuticals also have caused much harm in pushing their man-made poisons on us.


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 17, 2008)

Edited to erase because I dont want to feed the trolls... (sorry, I was hammered...  )


----------



## Stoner94043 (Sep 26, 2008)

While the original poster has a right to her opinion her facts are way off.  In my 53 years of life I have never known anyone that couldn't 'kick the habit' nor do I know anyone to smoke a doob and say "hey! let's try heroin!"
 She could not be further from reality guys/gals. We already knew that though. I laughed at what her perception of it's effects are.

Fact: 
Marijuana never cured anything, it helps the brain by "distracting" it from the source of the pain. I shall use myself as an example. I have a medical condition recognized by the US Governmet as a legit reason to use it. I find myself a lot of times thinking of the pain and it becomes overwhelming. After I medicate I find myself not thinking about the pain as much. Does it still hurt? Absolutely. Am I concentrated on the area of pain? No, I am not.

Marijuana has no characteristics of being a dangerous addiction. Many people including myself have stopped for a limited time, or just plain decided to not smoke any longer.

Marijuana was in fact used for centuries as medicine. Still is for that matter. By products of marijuana supply some of the strongest rope available and also some pretty cool clothing items.

Reports long held from the public are coming to light once again. Marijuana has been proven to help kill cancer cells as well as help to prevent them from forming. 

I could go on and on, but I think the boss might object. Have a great day folks!


----------



## lisa (Oct 15, 2008)

Stoner94043 said:
			
		

> While the original poster has a right to her opinion her facts are way off.  In my 53 years of life I have never known anyone that couldn't 'kick the habit' nor do I know anyone to smoke a doob and say "hey! let's try heroin!"
> She could not be further from reality guys/gals. We already knew that though. I laughed at what her perception of it's effects are.
> 
> Fact:
> ...




Ok fine. But how could an employee have a great day if every time the fear of being caught through random drug testing and being fired lingers in their mind? Am I wrong again? To have a great day the first thing to focus is to legalize marijuana.

To have a great day, 
Need to say,
The mind should be without fear,
while holding Marijuana so near.
It is like walking  in the air
with big bud or purple weed or white widow with reddish orange hair.
This is what marijuana user say
from their real experience everyday.

I am not a poet though somehow these few lines came to my mind and I thought of putting up here.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 15, 2008)

All thats happening here is .......


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 15, 2008)

cooool everyone do the robot


----------



## Dexter (Oct 15, 2008)

I gotta die of something:bongin:


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 15, 2008)

WOW,
  Here I didn't think that this would get so outta hand. I am a bit surprised that so many did turn into trolls over this.
 Grandma used to say if you put a stick into it,  and stir up the crapola, all you would accomplish would be adding stink to the room. I think she was right.
 Most of the heads that I have ever known were gentle and kind folks, and would accept Lisa's feelings as far as mj goes. We might be pretty stead-fast in our disagreement of her opinion, but the fact remains that it is her opinion, and we have a choice as to how we choose to respond.
 I like the way snuggles is starting to approach the topic. I agree that perhaps we should carefully enlighten Lisa, explain the History, the medical value, as Stoner94043 has put it,  and yes we need to stop feeding the trolls.
Picture 012.jpg
   Now I am of a firm belief that there is never an excuse for anything less than gentlemanly behavior, even in the face of adversity. Kind action will always turn away harsh tongues, and if you must do something to an enemy real or supposed,  than be kind to them as it is like heaping coals upon their heads.
and in the end,  remember the goal is to
SMOKE IN PEACE

KingKahuuna


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 15, 2008)

This thread is still alive?

Lisa is still trying to get a rise out of us?

How much more attention do you need there girl?

Geez...


----------



## killa kev. (Oct 15, 2008)

^

Has the topic starter ever even been near MARY JAAAANE?


----------



## lisa (Dec 5, 2008)

killa kev. said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> Has the topic starter ever even been near MARY JAAAANE?



Why, what's wrong with Mary Jane????????
Taking the first letter of Mary & Jane leads to MJ. If I am not wrong then I have come across MJ several times that denotes Marijuana.

Any way I would say that I have learned so many things from this forum from all sorts of responses that I got from the forum members. Thanks again to every single responder.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 5, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> Any way I would say that I have learned so many things from this forum from all sorts of responses that I got from the forum members. Thanks again to every single responder.


 
A reporter in progress?

Writing an article on us?


----------



## tesla (Dec 5, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> A reporter in progress?
> 
> Writing an article on us?



Come on Hippy I know your smarter than that. 

I think Lisa rode the short yellow bus to school.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok, I should have written 'School essay'


----------



## Growdude (Dec 5, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> Why, what's wrong with Mary Jane????????
> Taking the first letter of Mary & Jane leads to MJ. If I am not wrong then I have come across MJ several times that denotes Marijuana.


 
Nobody here smokes marijuana, its pakalolo. havent you heard?


----------



## homegrown998 (Dec 5, 2008)

one of the main reasons i want to start growing my own weed is that i cant stop smoking cigarettes. Because they really are addicting and I'm killing myself. mj is healthy its not going to slowly kill me. and besides what is the point in smoking cigs anyway? cant get high, so i smoke a pack a day. I hope the mj gods are kind to me when i get my stuff together. Miss Lisa, smoke one joint it might change your life.. for the better.


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 5, 2008)

ive totally replaced cigarettes with blunts lol


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 5, 2008)

ya know, a lot of things are addicting and dangerous for our health. The main point with "don't do's" are that they're very contradicting. If you don't do something, you definately not in a position to talk about it even persuading or putting it down. Plus, everyone only gets one life, sorry to break it to ya. everyone has their own mind and their own will and are NOT be lead by a rule book. The court systems are just buisnesses now just like any other profitable organization. they only care about their money. I will continue to smoke marijuana even if i am addicted, but thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2008)

:bong: Me thinks she was trying to get a rise out of us :hubba: Probably writing an Esay,,,Essa.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 5, 2008)

****....


----------



## homegrown998 (Dec 5, 2008)

jdmnismo300 said:
			
		

> ive totally replaced cigarettes with blunts lol


thats my goal, I cant stand these things but i cant let em go


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

Guys- remember, she's actually been quite respectful.  We can agree to disagree, but lets be nice.  Who knows, she may come around to the dark side.

Muahahahahahaha.


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 5, 2008)

you know, after looking at her posts and threads started you can tell that she infact was doing some kind of essay/report/study of some kind  interesting but smoothly done, see how easily a cop could be in here. Don't post personal information people! haha. anyways well done lisa  she for sure got some good opinions.

Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 5, 2008)

by some of her posts i think she has been to the dark side at least several times.


----------



## homegrown998 (Dec 5, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> ****....


everytime i hear that word it makes me think about worms lol


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 5, 2008)

jeez...i hope you don't **** then haha! jk...but that's kinda weird ..


----------



## homegrown998 (Dec 5, 2008)

ive just ben reading about wormcastings lately, but ya it prolly sounded kind of weird


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2008)

:cop: I have to agree with Lisa..I think all you bums should stop smoking. Send all your leftovers to me,,,in care of Cowboy @ PO box :bong:


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 6, 2008)

homegrown998 said:
			
		

> thats my goal, I cant stand these things but i cant let em go




smartest decision iv ever made :smoke1:

and lol @ ****/worms


----------



## groworganic (Dec 7, 2008)

As much as I want to disagree with this post, I do feel that marijuana can be addictive.  I don't know about you guys, but if I am between harvests, and my stash runs out (rarely happens), I don't know what to do with myself!  I don't think I can get through a day without getting high, and most people would see that as a problem.  I have had some pretty serious addictions in my past, and although I cannot compare physical withdrawal from heroin or cocaine to not having any pot, I still think it's possible to get addicted to cannabis, no matter how innocent the drug may seem.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2008)

groworganic said:
			
		

> As much as I want to disagree with this post, I do feel that marijuana can be addictive. I don't know about you guys, but if I am between harvests, and my stash runs out (rarely happens), I don't know what to do with myself! I don't think I can get through a day without getting high, and most people would see that as a problem. I have had some pretty serious addictions in my past, and although I cannot compare physical withdrawal from heroin or cocaine to not having any pot, I still think it's possible to get addicted to cannabis, no matter how innocent the drug may seem.


 
The difference is,,,you are not getting sick. It's like sex,,Hell yes ya want it,,but you dont get sick cause ya aint getten it. Course I wouldn't know.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Dec 7, 2008)

you have got 2 realize with ANY drug, that there are side effects. I think we know most of them here about Mary Jane, But as for heroine and coke and mushrooms and PCP and what not. Well all of those are mind altering too, just like marijuana. But it is mind over body that will propel us to another level of high and the realization of it's beauty is all the better to avoid a natural conflict of regularity. That is natural, uniform formations make up our diverse earth. Choosing to be addicted is simply falling into that forever state of non-change. All animals are susceptible, it's that offering that mankind gives that can allow us to switch tracks on what it is that we will do for 10 years of our life, weather we work out constantly everyday of the week, or go to work without a vacation. Options are all around us...right and wrong of those options are defined by the world as a whole. Marijuana is the number one cash crop in nearly all the world. There are facts for u.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 8, 2008)

like anything else, your body gets use to it. i know i gotta be high when i go to work. hell u try dealing with waiters wineing mangers crying. u gotta be high if u a chef. an i let my boys take a chronic brake as well. as long as the job is done it ant a problem.


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> like anything else, your body gets use to it. i know i gotta be high when i go to work. hell u try dealing with waiters wineing mangers crying. u gotta be high if u a chef. an i let my boys take a chronic brake as well. as long as the job is done it ant a problem.



good **** man 

wish i had bosses that cool


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 8, 2008)

oltomnoddy said:
			
		

> The only problem I have with MJ is, it is the most harmless of "recreational" drugs, but takes the longest to clean out of the system.
> I mean come on, 30-45 days if a chronic user? Cocaine, codeine, alcohol, and many other various other drugs , clean in 24-72 hours, tops.



The THC in your system is not the same THC as you smoke initially. More like a trace of it they are looking for in these tests.

I pee clean in DAYS...but I also weigh about 50 pounds.

THC hangs out in the fatty tissue (imagine that, like making cannabutter in your body) more fat = longer "Cleanout Period". 

Excercize, exertion, work, sweat, water (lots) and a healthy dies of LOTS of caffene (for the diahretic values) can help "Clean" you out.

A product called STRIP found @ GNC is the best in my exp.


----------



## gurubomb (Dec 12, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> Marijuana addiction is simply an unmanageable desire to own and use the drug. With marijuana addiction the person is not able to stop using the drug even if he/she wishes. Marijuana has been around for centuries and the plant has been used to make rope, thread, clothes and even smoked for its euphoric effects and medicinal purposes. THC is primarily the psychoactive component of marijuana and the potency depends on the method of preparation. The drug often causes euphoria, a sense of relaxation, sexual arousal and easier socialization with other colleagues and the easy availability, cheap price and minimum legal penalties is greatly responsible for the increased usage of this drug in the past 2 decades all around the world.




ahahahhahahahaha the best joke post ever!!


----------



## Icex420 (Dec 13, 2008)

worst thread ever.


----------



## lisa (Dec 18, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> A reporter in progress?
> 
> Writing an article on us?



Again you are wrong. Let me correct it. A learner in progress.
Yes, it does not matter what people talks about me but I am glad that all these responses helps me to learn more and more and I hope there are many more facts to know yet.


----------



## Hick (Dec 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted by lisa
> Marijuana addiction is simply an unmanageable desire to own and use the drug. With marijuana addiction the person is not able to stop using the drug even if he/she wishes. Marijuana has been around for centuries and the plant has been used to make rope, thread, clothes and even smoked for its euphoric effects and medicinal purposes. THC is primarily the psychoactive component of marijuana and the potency depends on the method of preparation. The drug often causes euphoria, a sense of relaxation, sexual arousal and easier socialization with other colleagues and the easy availability, cheap price and minimum legal penalties is greatly responsible for the increased usage of this drug in the past 2 decades all around the world.



  I'm addicted to coffee, in the same manner.  Neither mj or coffee withdrawal is going to effect me "physically", ..but "mentally" I am _hooked_. Don't think so?..just try visiting me before my morning cup o' joe..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 18, 2008)

Good post Hick.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 18, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I'm addicted to coffee, in the same manner.  Neither mj or coffee withdrawal is going to effect me "physically", ..but "mentally" I am _hooked_. Don't think so?..just try visiting me before my morning cup o' joe..



I thought coffee addiction was physical/chemical... 
Like, they can show on brain scans a coffee-drinker's brain before that first cup in the morning, and then again after---and the brain's all lit-up and happy after that dark, bitter, delicious beverage.  

Maybe it's different for different people though.

I can stop smoking ganj when i run out and there's about a week where i think about smoking a lot and really really miss it, but otherwise, no withdrawal.  

Coffee, on the other hand, i cannot live without.  I'll have a splitting headache by about 10am w/o coffee and be utterly useless to the world...

Other caffeine substitutes will not do (eg Coca-cola, redbull, etc).

So, in my books, coffee is much more addictive and dangerous and craved than marijuana, and if i had $10 left to my name, i'd buy a pound of grounds before i'd go out and fetch a dime-bag


----------



## hairchick40v (Dec 18, 2008)

As a person who has smoked weed for 20 plus years, I take offense to you calling it an addiction, habit maybe!!!  I have had countless friends have to go to rehab for alcohol, and prescription drugs, when you decide to quit smoking, you just stop, and I have many times!!!!  If I were addictted, would I be able to just stop, no!!!!  I would be in rehab with all my drug addicted friends who took man made drugs they could not quit taking!!!!  We smoke because we *LIKE* it, not because we *NEED* it...  There is a huge difference!!!  We *grow* because we are farmers not drug addicts!!!!:holysheep:   I have friends that jones over cigs more than I do my weed, please!!!!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 18, 2008)

...When I finally quit smoking tobacco I thought I WAS GOING TO KILL PEOPLE...

I take breaks from weed every so often...aside from mild crankyness nothing notable happened.

If you want a good weed movie...Super High Me.

30 days NO WEED
30 days NOTHING BUT WEED...

See for yourself.


----------



## lisa (Dec 19, 2008)

Icex420 said:
			
		

> worst thread ever.



Thank You.

Interpretation differs from person to person.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 20, 2008)

hairchick40v said:
			
		

> As a person who has smoked weed for 20 plus years, I take offense to you calling it an addiction, habit maybe!!! I have had countless friends have to go to rehab for alcohol, and prescription drugs, when you decide to quit smoking, you just stop, and I have many times!!!! If I were addictted, would I be able to just stop, no!!!! I would be in rehab with all my drug addicted friends who took man made drugs they could not quit taking!!!! We smoke because we *LIKE* it, not because we *NEED* it... There is a huge difference!!! We *grow* because we are farmers not drug addicts!!!!:holysheep: I have friends that jones over cigs more than I do my weed, please!!!!


 
:yeahthat:you took my thoughts and put them into words ,,,:48: :48:


----------



## POTUS (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow! So if I want some attention and post some sort of wild, unsubstantiated, unfounded, anti-marijuana crap I copy and pasted from some anti-marijuana pamphlet, will someone swallow the hook like a freakin fish and make more than 100 replies to me?

Let me see...... <stoney taps his left foot while thinking of something to bait all these people with...>

Ahhhhh, I know!

Here ya go:

"If you've smoked marijuana more than a year AND you've looked all over town for just a joint because you're broke AND out of weed again, then you my friend are addicted to MJ and will sell your kids, if need be, for just a look at a joint and maybe a sniff"

If I start a thread with just that line of bull feces, will more than 100 of you respond as if the crap I posted mattered?

Man, I gotta try this!

Sorry Lisa, I know you like fish, but I can't stand to see so many people with hooks stuck in their mouth.

HOLY CRAP FOLKS

ARE YOU EASY OR WHAT?

A fishin I will go, a fishin I will go, High Ho, the merryo, a fishin I will go!

Grab that bait, swallow that hook, a quote right out of a little tiny book!

hehe


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Wow! So if I want some attention and post some sort of wild, unsubstantiated, unfounded, anti-marijuana crap I copy and pasted from some anti-marijuana pamphlet, will someone swallow the hook like a freakin fish and make more than 100 replies to me?
> 
> Let me see...... <stoney taps his left foot while thinking of something to bait all these people with...>
> 
> ...


 

Cause,,,, we are all Stoned :bong: Whats your point :joint:


----------



## POTUS (Dec 20, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Cause,,,, we are all Stoned :bong: Whats your point :joint:


You got the first letter right...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 20, 2008)

I am regularly collecting cans and bottles between sigh holding to score some cash for my next weed fix.


Spare some change*?


























*Metal change. Not the fake political kind.


----------



## lisa (Dec 23, 2008)

gurubomb said:
			
		

> ahahahhahahahaha the best joke post ever!!



Thanx for the compliments. At least my thread made you laugh.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Dec 23, 2008)

There are MANY other things that are legal, and worse addictions:

 Coffee
 Diet Coke (If you drink it and you've tried to stop, then you get it  )
 Cigarettes
 Prescription Drugs

 I'll keep my weed stash, thank you very much


----------



## jmathews (Dec 23, 2008)

I dont smoke......... I Vaporize!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 23, 2008)

I didnt inhale,,I promise.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 23, 2008)

*Since this thread is still going I will add my .02. I will start by saying that I respect that you are willing to open your mind and learn about MJ (assuming you don't have a motive ). I had a stroke 2 years ago and was put on 6 medications. I was able to eliminate 3, 1 for severe nausia, 1 for severe tremors and finally I could not sleep at night. I have none of these problems anylonger with MMJ, cutting those 3 meds has saved me $100 (in co-pay) a month + they where addictive in themselves (specially the sleepers) I have smoked MJ for 20+ years and would have no problem quiting if I had to BUT, for me it is different because if I don't smoke (I have tested) I feel my symptoms come back, like someone said somewhere on this thread it is more of a "habit" then a "addiction" - on addiction: I smoked for 15 years, pack/pack and a half everyday, had a stroke and it is like someone flipped off the switch, I have no desire at all to smoke them anymore, after so many tries a stroke helped me quit  if I only knew  + that is a obvious $300 a month savings and, the savings on growing my own and not having to depend on street, pffft. PRICELESS. :hubba:

Besides all of the benefits of MJ it is a absolutely beautiful plant and is  a great hobby! it is like being a proud parent. Like I said I respect you taking the time to learn and maybe someday you will become a proud parent over here on the darkside 

YY
*


----------



## lisa (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh yes, sure why not.


----------

